# Hoyt Selena Question



## Arrowslinger41 (Feb 11, 2005)

My girlfriend has been wanting to start shooting archery and I'm wanting to get a bow that she can shoot that will be low enough poundage so she can get it back to full draw, but I am also looking to get a bow that she could maybe one day bowhunt with. I have been looking at the Hoyt Selena because of the draw weight options and the draw length will get out to 28.5" too. Will this be a good bow for her to start out on?


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I recently was looking at a new bow and tried to decide between the Selena and the Rintec XL. I went with the Rintec XL because I heard alot of good things about it and alot of women on here use it and because when I held a Rintec, I knew I'd like the Rintec XL. Just another bow youm ay want to consider. I may have gotten the Selena had it not been for the price. The Rintec XL is a bit cheaper and I heard a few times it wasn't much different from the Selena. The XL has a draw weight of 30-50 pounds I believe and the draw length I believe goes out to 28.5". Hope this helps!


----------



## Arrowslinger41 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks turkeygirl, that helps alot.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Just echoing turkeygirl. I have a Rintec and a Selena. The Rintec is an excellent bow, looks sexy, and is moderately priced. Great for starting up and weight can be turned up enough to hunt with. The Selena is a bit more serious bow. It shoots a little faster. It's also heavier, and more expensive. It looks almost identical to the Rintec. I love my Selena, but for starting out I have to agree that I think the Rintec would be perfect.


----------



## SelenaChic (Sep 9, 2006)

I just bought my first bow a bit over a month ago and I got a Selena. I absolutely love it. It has no vibration and I like the fact that it will go up to 60#. It was pricey but I just looked at it as an investment. My husband is actually wanting one for himself now.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is a pretty stupid question! What is the best/accurate way off figured the draw length for my wife? She is 5'1" and I would imagine that her draw is right around 23", but want to be sure. She has never shot a bow before so I want to start her out with like 30 pounds.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Most suggest doing the armspan method which is have her stand there with her arms stretched out - not like stretching as far as possible but a normal stretched out, then take a tape measure and measure from the tip of one finger (the longest finger, 2nd from the thumb) to the tip of the same finger on the other hand, then divide that measurement but 2.5 and that will give you an approximate draw length. I'm 5'5" and mine was about 26".


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm going to shoot a Selena and a Mustang this weekend. I had my heart set on a Mustang, but after doing some research the Selena is lookin like a contender. I have always shot a "guys" bow. I'm shootin a Browning Tornado now. 26in Draw length, pulling 53lbs. There's nothing wrong with it, I've killed deer and turkey. Just time to upgrade and these two so far are on my list. I'll let you know how they shoot.
marla


----------

